# Switching to F150



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm thinking of going from a extended chev express to a f150 with a leer high cap.options are 6.5 ft box and the nice super cab that will work well for picking up my 1 year old and 4 year old now my wife is back at work.or the suicide cab model with the 8 ft box and cap but will there be enough space for the baby seats.which engine will be best for fuel economy I hear Eco boost can get juicy
I'm a carpenter and I often pick up extra lengths of lumber with the chev I just through it in the back now with the pick up its tricky to know what option will work best.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a crew cab f 150 4x4 with a 6.5 bed. Good truck, except for the 6.5 bed, being a half ton and not a diesel.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

I got an F150 with a similar set up to what you are looking at; extended cab, Leer cap, over the cap ladder rack, 6.5' bed. 

The only thing I would change is the bed length. When I bought it they were having a great sale and fleets were buying up everything in sight. The closest one with an 8' bed and extended cab was in Knoxville. I should have had them ship it. 

The extended cab is great for hauling the kids, absolutely worth it. I can fit three kids back there, including two in car seats. The suicide doors are a pain if you are dropping off or picking up because you have to open the front doors first to open the rear doors. Since you can't open the front doors from the rear seat I often have to unbuckle and reach over to let the kids out curbside, or talk the ladies in the pick up line through the process.

The cap works great for keeping my tools dry, but it limits you if you want to get a ladder rack. I bit the bullet and got an over the cap ladder rack from Kargo Master that is awesome. Pricey, but worth it.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

EmmCeeDee said:


> I got an F150 with a similar set up to what you are looking at; extended cab, Leer cap, over the cap ladder rack, 6.5' bed.
> 
> The only thing I would change is the bed length. When I bought it they were having a great sale and fleets were buying up everything in sight. The closest one with an 8' bed and extended cab was in Knoxville. I should have had them ship it.
> 
> ...


So should I go full super cab and 6.5 bow. Or suicide doors and 8ft box.i do like picking my own casings jambs and the odd extra joist etc.i figure I can pust them through the back window into the cab for the longer stuff.

How's the mpg


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

I would definitely get the 8' bed before the supercab. This is my work truck, so the suicide doors are an occasional inconvenience, but not having a full size bed pisses me off three days a week minimum.

Fuel mileage is not great. I've got the 4.6 V8 that averages about 12 mpg intown and as high as 16mpg on the highway. I probably have 400 lbs of tools in back on any given day and a ladder rack, so that does not help.

Qualitywise I've got nothing but good things to say about Ford. I've had mine for 10 years, and close to 80k miles and its never been in the shop.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I got the super crew with the 6.5' bed. Was concerned about fitting 8' length material in their but the bed extender works great. I have only once needed to pick up 12ft sheets in 3 years so what I did was grab some 2x4x12 timber and sit the sheets on 3 of them. I used the material up on site so not really any waste either. 

For the times I need a 8' bed it def was not worth losing the supercrew cab. I get vastly more use out of the cab area than the extra 1.5' bed area. When the tailgates down 8' drywall don't even reach the end of the tailgate. I do have to use a ratchet strap on the bed extender if it's like 20sheets of drywall.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I got the super crew with the 6.5' bed. Was concerned about fitting 8' length material in their but the bed extender works great. I have only once needed to pick up 12ft sheets in 3 years so what I did was grab some 2x4x12 timber and sit the sheets on 3 of them. I used the material up on site so not really any waste either.
> 
> For the times I need a 8' bed it def was not worth losing the supercrew cab. I get vastly more use out of the cab area than the extra 1.5' bed area. When the tailgates down 8' drywall don't even reach the end of the tailgate. I do have to use a ratchet strap on the bed extender if it's like 20sheets of drywall.


What's the gas burn like


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

10-11 towing avg
13-14 town avg
18 highway


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

EmmCeeDee said:


> I got an F150 with a similar set up to what you are looking at; extended cab, Leer cap, over the cap ladder rack, 6.5' bed.
> 
> The only thing I would change is the bed length. When I bought it they were having a great sale and fleets were buying up everything in sight. The closest one with an 8' bed and extended cab was in Knoxville. I should have had them ship it.
> 
> ...


My last new truck is a 2010 heavy f150 extended cab with an 8' box. Switched from an f250 diesel & was worried about pulling ability. So far, it's done everything I've asked of it & glad I made the switch. Fuel mileage is a lot better & the ride is sweet.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh yeah there's no comparison ride quality wise. im still looking at the F250/350. just got back from there about 20mins ago again. i just dont knoe if i can give up the comfort and ride quality to get a bigger engine. The bigger engine would be nice but for the amount of times a year i need that bigger engine don't out weight having comfort.


----------



## David7586 (May 13, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Oh yeah there's no comparison ride quality wise. im still looking at the F250/350. just got back from there about 20mins ago again. i just dont knoe if i can give up the comfort and ride quality to get a bigger engine. The bigger engine would be nice but for the amount of times a year i need that bigger engine don't out weight having comfort.


Been looking long and hard at an f150 too. I'm just searching for the right one for me. Coming from an e350 I really look forward to the ride quality improvement. 

Did you get the max tow and heavy duty payload options? I'm concerned about getting the heavy duty payload and getting a ride quality similar to an F250. Unfortunately, there are no heavy duty payload F150s in the New England area at all to test drive. 

With the 18 miles per gallon you get on the highway, I assume you have the 3.73 axle ratio?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

David7586 said:


> Been looking long and hard at an f150 too. I'm just searching for the right one for me. Coming from an e350 I really look forward to the ride quality improvement.
> 
> Did you get the max tow and heavy duty payload options? I'm concerned about getting the heavy duty payload and getting a ride quality similar to an F250. Unfortunately, there are no heavy duty payload F150s in the New England area at all to test drive.
> 
> ...


Yep i have the 3.73 axle. I don't have the HD payload package or the max tow package. I didn't like the big mirrors so didnt bother with it. But the models with 20" wheels come with the extra leaf the Max tow package come with anyway so i still get the better features of that kit but without having it. They didn't do a HD payload package on my model and i still don't think they do. I doubt that package will make it ride like a f250 but having bigger shocks, springs, harder compound tires will def make it ride harder than the standard F150 setup.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

pinwheel said:


> My last new truck is a 2010 heavy f150 extended cab with an 8' box. Switched from an f250 diesel & was worried about pulling ability. So far, it's done everything I've asked of it & glad I made the switch. Fuel mileage is a lot better & the ride is sweet.


Suicide door and 4x4......


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

bbgcarpentry said:


> Suicide door and 4x4......


Anyone considering the ram 13 v 6 great mpg but will it handle my work


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

bbgcarpentry said:


> Suicide door and 4x4......


....?...


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

bbgcarpentry said:


> Anyone considering the ram 13 v 6 great mpg but will it handle my work


I have a Ram 1500 with quad cab and 8' bed. It's awesome. Can fit all 3 kids seats in the back and then can also fit a ton of tools back there freeing up the entire bed for material. Im running it with a trucksport auto tensioning cover right now but will probably put a cap on it for the winter.

I would definitely be wary of getting a shorter bed on any truck for work.

Edit: The new v6 has 300hp but only about 260lb ft torque. Probably only feel weak when towing I would think. I would hop on a Ram forum and ask there.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> I have a Ram 1500 with quad cab and 8' bed. It's awesome. Can fit all 3 kids seats in the back and then can also fit a ton of tools back there freeing up the entire bed for material. Im running it with a trucksport auto tensioning cover right now but will probably put a cap on it for the winter.
> 
> I would definitely be wary of getting a shorter bed on any truck for work.
> 
> Edit: The new v6 has 300hp but only about 260lb ft torque. Probably only feel weak when towing I would think. I would hop on a Ram forum and ask there.


Mmmmmm sounds interesting what the gas like on it.i think that set up would suit me icant get that in the 150


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

I get an average of 12mpg with the v8. I'm just south of Boston though and pretty much spend my time sat in traffic or fighting with taxis and tourists. The computer shows 32mpg on the rare occasions I do get to cruise at 60, not that I believe it. Again, I would check out a Ram forum and see what the 13 6 guys are reporting.

I've always bought Fords, my family buys Fords, but like you say, you can't get this setup on a 150, and I'm not dealing with a 250 suspension. Personally love the Dodge. Great looking truck and you can't beat having the full cab and full bed.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Make sure you check your payload figures. Dont go off what they say. check the door sticker as it will tell you the exact payload. The bigger that truck gets the less payload you have. I think I dropped 300lb when going from a 5.5 to a 6.5. If I did have the option for a 8 I would have had a payload if 500-600lb!


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Make sure you check your payload figures. Dont go off what they say. check the door sticker as it will tell you the exact payload. The bigger that truck gets the less payload you have. I think I dropped 300lb when going from a 5.5 to a 6.5. If I did have the option for a 8 I would have had a payload if 500-600lb!


Yeah but you drive a soccer mom truck. :jester:

My payload is something like 1500lbs.


----------

